# *** *** DLP Board DIS Posting Rule *** ***



## Ware Bears

Although the majority of our members are from the UK we _are_ a multi-national board with valued members from different European countries. Although there is nothing wrong with posters commenting on inappropriate behaviour seen by individuals or families it is both upsetting and offensive when nationalities are named. Therefore, please bear in mind that in future criticism of a nationality will not be tolerated and an infraction may be issued.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------

